# BLT with Pesto & Pepper Paste



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

Thick sliced bacon, cooked crisp and drained
Romaine lettuce leaves
Roma tomatoes, sliced ¼ inch thick
Artichoke pesto
Roasted red pepper paste
Mayonnaise
Kosher salt
Fresh ground black pepper
Italian potato bread

Mix 1 t. of mayo with 2 t. pepper paste.

Spread pesto on lightly toasted bread, layer with tomato, sprinkle with salt and pepper, add 5 or 6 slices of bacon then the lettuce.

Spread mayonnaise mixture on top slice of bread, assemble and cut in half, serve with coleslaw and dill pickle wedges.

© A. J. Di Liberti 2008


----------

